# rehuir, ¿cuántas sílabas tiene?



## flljob

re-hu-ir
re-huir
rehu-ir

Saludos


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Según lo que decreta la RAE, dos vocales débiles distintas juntas (_u _e _i _en este caso) siempre forman diptongo, independientemente de cómo se pronuncien.

Por lo tanto: dos sílabas, _re-huir_.


----------



## S.V.

Excepto si es la misma vocal débil: _chiita, priista_.

Creo que la misma duda surge con participios, que luego se ven acentuados: _huido_ aquí, que por supuesto pronunciamos con tres sílabas. Porque no escribimos _hüido_ como en la poesía clásica.


----------



## jmx

En España diría que lo normal es pronunciarlo en 3 sílabas. Eso seguramente se relaciona con que es una palabra literaria y no del lenguaje corriente.

En todo caso me suena más probable reu-ir que re-wir.


----------



## Aviador

Aquí también en tres sílabas: _re-hu-ir_, pero es importante recordar que de acuerdo con la ortografía, la convención de separación silábica es _re-huir_.


----------



## Señor K

Lo apoyo, aun en contra de la norma. A mí me criaron con los golpecitos en la mesa para separar sílabas. Y según ese método, tres golpes: re-hu-ir.


----------



## Calambur

Señor K said:


> Lo apoyo, aun en contra de la norma. [...] re-hu-ir.


Eso, eso: en tres.

Saludos._


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Pues yo apoyo la norma: 2 sílabas: re-huir.

De todos modos, confieso que suelo hacer hiato entre _hu_ e _ir. _Pronuncio_ re-hu-ir. _
Pero lo considero un error. Si me dicen que lo silabee, digo:_ re-huir._


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Para mí son tres sílabas.

Pero, digo yo, normativamente no sería una sóla sílaba en triptongo? 

A que sí.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Saúl Ortega said:


> Para mí son tres sílabas.
> 
> Pero, digo yo, normativamente no sería una sóla sílaba en triptongo?
> 
> A que sí.



No. La vocal central de un triptongo nunca es "i" ni "u".


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Quiviscumque said:


> No. La vocal central de un triptongo nunca es "i" ni "u".


¿Y no será que esa " regla" de cerrada-abierta-cerrada es simplemente una simplificación de algo más complejo debido a que quizás el que la ideó pensó que no existía otra forma de triptongo?

Digo, si en la forma clásica de triptongo la vocal de la izquierda forma diptongo con la del centro, y también la de la derecha con la del centro... Pues es lo mismo que con "rehuir".

Además, ¿cómo se explicaría la separación de "eu" (o "ui", si se prefiere) en hiato sin una tilde?


----------



## Señor K

Guillermogustavo said:


> Pues yo apoyo la norma: 2 sílabas: re-huir.
> 
> De todos modos, confieso que suelo hacer hiato entre _hu_ e _ir. _Pronuncio_ re-hu-ir. _
> Pero lo considero un error. Si me dicen que lo silabee, digo:_ re-huir._



A mí lo que me pasa con palabras de esa calaña es que, si lo separas en dos sílabas, la "u" se pierde en la pronunciación rápida que necesita "huir" para ser dicha en una sola sílaba. La pronunciacion se me transforma en algo así como "re-_güir_". Para mí, esa "u" tiene un sonido más marcado, por lo que amerita separarlo en tres sílabas.


----------



## Doraemon-

Según las normas 2 sílabas: re-huir.
En la práctica lo decimos todos con 3: re-hu-ir.
De hecho es que en castellano no hay forma de transcribir estos hiatos hechos en lenguaje oral, a diferencia del catalán por ejemplo que tiene la diéresis para estos casos. El ejemplo típico es "piano", según las normas debería pronunciarse como en italiano "pia-no", pero en la práctica todo el mundo la dice con 3 ("pi-a-no"). Las dos formas orales se habrían de escribir igual según las normas, pero siguiéndolas al estar escrito así debería leerse de la primera.
Un punto débil de la ortografía castellana.


----------



## flljob

Doraemon- said:


> Según las normas 2 sílabas: re-huir.
> En la práctica lo decimos todos con 3: re-hu-ir.
> De hecho es que en castellano no hay forma de transcribir estos hiatos hechos en lenguaje oral, a diferencia del catalán por ejemplo que tiene la diéresis para estos casos. El ejemplo típico es "piano", según las normas debería pronunciarse como en italiano "pia-no", pero en la práctica todo el mundo la dice con 3 ("pi-a-no"). Las dos formas orales se habrían de escribir igual según las normas, pero siguiéndolas al estar escrito así debería leerse de la primera.
> Un punto débil de la ortografía castellana.


 
Entonces la solución no debería ser la simplificación. ¿Que te parece rë-hu-*í*r?

Saludos


----------



## Doraemon-

Saúl Ortega said:


> ¿Y no será que esa " regla" de cerrada-abierta-cerrada es simplemente una simplificación de algo más complejo debido a que quizás el que la ideó pensó que no existía otra forma de triptongo?
> 
> Digo, si en la forma clásica de triptongo la vocal de la izquierda forma diptongo con la del centro, y también la de la derecha con la del centro... Pues es lo mismo que con "rehuir".
> 
> Además, ¿cómo se explicaría la separación de "eu" (o "ui", si se prefiere) en hiato sin una tilde?



Es imposible hacer "eui" en una sola sílaba. Que el triptongo deba tener la forma débil-fuerte-débil es por exigencias de la pronunciación. Por mucho que lo intentemos no veo cómo podríamos decir esas tres vocales en una sola sílaba (tema de semivocales y demás). Lo mismo que en un diptongo hacer tónica la vocal débil: no se puede. Pues por añadir una segunda débil detrás, tampoco.
¿cómo se explica que no haga falta tilde para separar la e y la u (es cierto que podría ser "rehu-ir"? Pues porque las sucesiones de tres sílabas que no forman triptongo, y en que podrían formarse dos diptongos diferentes, formarán diptongo las dos últimas. No hace falta tilde porque no hay ambivalencia que romper, ya se hace así por la propia sucesión de vocales, igual que entre dos fuertes: no hace falta tilde para romper nada.


----------



## Doraemon-

flljob said:


> Entonces la solución no debería ser la simplificación. ¿Que te parece rë-hu-*í*r?
> 
> Saludos


No existe la diéresis en castellano, salvo para güe, güi. Si la añadiéramos entiendo que sería más lógico hacerlo sobre la vocal débil que rompe el diptongo pero no va acentuada: rehüir, pïano. La diéresis indica que es una vocal plena, no una semivocal. Pero vamos, no deja de ser ortografía-ficción


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Instaurar la diéresis para indicar hiatoa entre la u y la i traería nuevas complicaciones. Por ejemplo, "pingüino" pasaría a tener 4 sílabas.


----------



## Doraemon-

Guillermogustavo said:


> Instaurar la diéresis para indicar hiatoa entre la u y la i traería nuevas complicaciones. Por ejemplo, "pingüino" pasaría a tener 4 sílabas.


No veo por qué. En catalán se utiliza para ambos casos, como en castellano para hacer sonora la U tras G (y Q) y para separar el sonido en pares de vocales como en francés: Pin-güí, A-ï-llant.
Pero repito, ortografía-ficción, vamos.


----------



## flljob

Guillermogustavo said:


> Instaurar la diéresis para indicar hiatoa entre la u y la i traería nuevas complicaciones. Por ejemplo, "pingüino" pasaría a tener 4 sílabas.


 
Le ponemos acento a la segunda i y asunto arreglado.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Doraemon- said:


> No veo por qué. En catalán se utiliza para ambos casos, como en castellano para hacer sonora la U tras G (y Q) y para separar el sonido en pares de vocales como en francés: Pin-güí, A-ï-llant.
> Pero repito, ortografía-ficción, vamos.


Si a diéresisi en la _u_ hace hiato entre a _u_ y la _i, _entonces pingüino se pronuncia (y se silabea): pin-gü-i-no. Cuatro sílabas.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

flljob said:


> Le ponemos acento a la segunda i y asunto arreglado.


Pero entonces tenemos otro problema: _cuídate_ pasaría a tener 4 sílabas: cu-í-da-te.

Yo creo que por ello, después de dar tantas vueltas con los hiatos sin encontrarles solución, la RAE determinó que la única función de los acentos y las reglas de acentuación es señalar la sílaba tónica, no indicar hiatos.

Para la RAE (y estoy de acuerdo) _huimos_ se escribe sin acento, y tiene dos sílabas, igual que _fuimos_. Y si alguien quiere meter hiatos donde no los hay (yo a veces lo hago ) lo puede hacer, por su cuenta y riesgo. Pero gramaticalmente no corresponden, son errores de pronunciación.


----------



## flljob

Guillermogustavo said:


> Pero entonces tenemos otro problema: _cuídate_ pasaría a tener 4 sílabas: cu-í-da-te.
> 
> Yo creo que por ello, después de dar tantas vueltas con los hiatos sin encontrarles solución, la RAE determinó que la única función de los acentos y las reglas de acentuación es señalar la sílaba tónica, no indicar hiatos.
> 
> Para la RAE (y estoy de acuerdo) _huimos_ se escribe sin acento, y tiene dos sílabas, igual que _fuimos_. Y si alguien quiere meter hiatos donde no los hay (yo a veces lo hago ) lo puede hacer, por su cuenta y riesgo. Pero gramaticalmente no corresponden, son errores de pronunciación.



En "cuídate" no pongas diéresis y obtienes tres sílabas. En México se dice "hu-i-mos", pero decimos "fui-mos". Si quieres evidenciar el hiato de "huimos" ¿no deberías poner tilde en la i?


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, flljob.

El problema es que si el acento en _huímos_ separa la _u_ de la _i_, entonces debería ocurrir lo mismo con _cuídate_.

A menos que propongaas combinar diéresis y acento.

Cuídate (con acento y sin diéresis)
Hüímos (con acento y con diéresis)

¿Y qué hacemos con _pingüino_? ¿Lo pronunciamos pin-gü-i-no? Porque tu propuesta de la diéresis, nos guste o no, separa la _u_ de la_ i_.

Lo que estamos buscando son reglas escritas que contemplen TODAS las posibilidades de hiatos. Y creo sinceramente que la RAE nunca las encontró.

Además, no en todos los países se hacen los mismos hiatos. Y para la RAE (y para mí) lo más importante es la unidad ortográfica. Por eso estoy de acuerdo en no establecer reglas escritas para los hiatos.

_Huimos_ se debe pronunciar como _fuimos_, sin hiato. Aunque en muchos casos los hagamos.


----------



## S.V.

La escritura se construye sobre la pronunciación, no al revés.

Por ejemplo en estos cien ejemplos, que no es propuesta, sino un uso clásico de la diéresis. En español ya no usamos un símbolo para indicar que separamos otra débil, no por eso _argüimos_ 'debe' pronunciarse como _fuimos_. ¿Realmente pronuncias _huir, argüir, diluir, imbuir, intuir, restituir, disminuir_ sin hiato?

Respecto a la RAE, mencionan que "no pueden existir variantes gráficas acentuales que no correspondan a cambios en la vocal tónica" (como aquí) y que son "muy pocas las palabras a las que afecta esta vacilación prosódica" (3.2), precisamente cuando los cambios del 2010, en que _guion, truhan_ y otras dejaron de tildarse. Ahora que queramos _guïon _y_ trühan_, y somos franceses.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Pues yo prefiero dar prevalencia a la escritura sobre la pronunciación, para que al menos haya uniformidad ortográfica. De lo contrario, deberíamos inventar nuevas letras para la _y/ll_ tal como la pronunciamos los rioplatenses; y también una _s_ suave, distinta de como la pronuncian los españoles.

Los españoles dicen _libido_. Aquí en Argentina decimos _líbido _(esdrújula), un error de acentuación por confusión con _lívido_. Me niego a que me digan que aquí en Argentina lo correcto es escribir _líbido_.

No me importa si los hiatos se señalan o no, pero que sean reglas aplicables de manera coherente a todas las palabras. Por eso ponía "contraejemplos" como _cuídate_ y _pingüino_.


----------



## S.V.

Bueno, en América todas las _ces_ serían _eses_... Pero se trata de ''consenso'', porque somos quinientos millones de hablantes. He visto que caribeños olvidan escribir las _-s_ que tampoco pronuncian, al final de las palabras. Quizá algún día será obsoleto enseñarles a sus niños a escribir eses que no existen, como se volvió obsoleto enseñar en Argentina que _venís_ y _hacés_ es coloquial y de 'menor prestigio'.

En todo caso, la uniformidad sí es importante y tampoco creo que revivir la diéresis sea necesario. Se puede usar en poesía, para hacer sonrisitas con las us, o para ser pretenciosos.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

El voseo rioplatense es una diferencia de léxico, no de ortografía.
En cuanto a los caribeños, pueden comerse todas las _s_ que quieran, siempre y cuando las sigan escribiendo.

Fijate los esfuerzos denodados de los lusoparlantes por uniformar la ortografía a ambos lados del Atlántico, precisamente para evitar la atomización del portugués. Me consta que los brasileños y portugueses envidian la uniformidad ortografica del español.


----------



## Hector-Bitpit

* El verbo "rehuir" se descompone en 2 sílabas: re-huir; ya que, según el criterio fonológico-fonético, "hu" es identificado como /w/; es decir: "rehuir" es percibido como /re-wír/
* Ejemplo: "deshierbar" se descompone en 3 sílabas: des-hier-bar, ya que "hi" es identificado como /y/, siendo "deshierbar" percibido como /des-yér-bar/


----------



## juanjorel

Quizás con "rehuir" puede haber alguna duda, porque la pronunciación puede ser ambigua, pero en "huir", es "hu-ir", y sobre todo en "fluir", es claramente "flu-ir", nadie pronunciaría fl*ui*r, como m*ie*l. Imagino que tiene que ver con el acento tácito*: fluír*. Y ahí no hay ninguna w y se separa claramente en sílabas.


----------



## Rocko!

Hector-Bitpit said:


> "rehuir" es percibido como /re-wír/


Hola, Héctor. ¿En qué país lo pronuncian así? Independientemente de la pronunciación de la palabra a velocidad normal, es decir, la habitual dentro de una conversación, tenemos también la de las escuelitas sílaba por sílaba, y en esta última se acostumbra imprimirle mucha fuerza a cada parte: ¡_ré_!, ¡_ú_!, ¡_ír_!, en los salones de clases cuando somos niños.
Supongo que “re-wír” lo escuchaste en alguna ciudad, posiblemente dicho por adultos conversando, pero no nos dijiste en cuál.
Saludos.


----------



## jilar

La escritura es pura convención.
Yo os puedo decir que digo ru-i-do (y tiendo a escribirlo con tilde,  ruído, de hecho en gallego así se hace), pero en cambio, cui-do.
(Probad con dos frases: Cuido del ruido.
Del ruido cuido) 

También separo hu-ir y re-hu-ir.


----------



## juanjorel

jilar said:


> La escritura es pura convención.
> Yo os puedo decir que digo ru-i-do (y tiendo a escribirlo con tilde,  ruído, de hecho en gallego así se hace), pero en cambio, cui-do.
> (Probad con dos frases: Cuido del ruido.
> Del ruido cuido)
> 
> También separo hu-ir y re-hu-ir.


No, yo esas las pronuncio rui-do y cui-do, es la primera vez que escucho que alguien dice ru-í-do (interesante el dato del gallego). Sin embargo "derruido" sí, la pronuncio y creo que todos la pronunciamos de-rru-í-do.


----------



## jilar

Hector-Bitpit said:


> , "hu" es identificado como /w/; es decir: "rehuir" es percibido como /re-wír/


Si así fuera, percibido y emitido como diptongo,  habría una tendencia (típica del castellanohablante) a incorporar el fonema /g/, y así veríamos algo escrito como "regüir".

Como pasa en huevo, hueso... que generan güevo, güeso.
O como pasa con ahuecar que generó agüecar. agüecar | Tesoro de los diccionarios históricos de la lengua española

Un niño pequeño hispanohablante que escuche a un inglés decir "We are..." tiende a interpretar esa primera palabra como "güi", aunque en inglés no aparezca ese fonema /g/.
Lo más parecido que tenemos en español al WE inglés son: Uy/Huy o bien Hui.
En las primeras se destaca la u, en la segunda la i, pero ninguna la decimos como el WE inglés.


----------



## jilar

juanjorel said:


> nteresante el dato del gallego


En gallego es muy típico hacer hiato entre ambas vocales. Y de este modo la convención para escribirlo es usar la tilde.
Dicionario - Real Academia Galega
Fíjate que tildan la i.

Y en un nombre como "Cuíña":
Cuíña - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------

